

A Revolution is Coming: Networking for the Facebook Generation. - philco
http://www.fastcompany.com/1815993/fast-talk-with-meeteor-facebook-stalk-for-the-job-you-want

======
Tichy
Ugh, that never really worked, did it?

~~~
philco
Interesting...why wouldn't it work? The reason people are shy to connect with
professionals on Facebook is privacy, but if you're able to leverage those
relationships without giving up any of your privacy, that's a win, right?

~~~
Tichy
All I know is that several networks have promised the same things before, for
example LinkedIn and Xing.

I think it doesn't work because people on those networks are not your real
friends, and the value of creating an introduction that way is negligible.

What works maybe is just spreading information. For example if I would
announce on Twitter that I am looking for a new job, I am pretty sure several
of my followers would retweet that, and maybe even some of their followers.
But the value of being "friend of a friend" if the friends are not even real
friends is next to nil.

~~~
philco
Agreed Tichy! That's why we're built on Facebook's graph (that's where your
real friends are). Additionally, our algorithms try to evaluate closeness
between people, so that we leverage your closest relationships to help you and
make introductions for you.

Let us know what you think!

